# Dwarf hamster cage (and others) advice



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm looking to get a same sex pair of dwarf hamsters (I haven't yet decided whether to go for russian or chinese) but have been looking at a lot of different styles of cages. Obviously the bars need to be close enough together so that they can't get out and that limits my choice somewhat.

I don't know whats for the best - a multi-level wire cage or something like this

Can you give me any advice and/or personal experiences of these?

Also, I know that hamsters like to have stimulation/toys in their cage but I wouldn't want to risk cluttering their home, so what are the essential toys (apart from a wheel obviously!) that they should have?

Oh, and also, whats the best types of bedding/ground cover. I get cat litter (wood pellets) which says suitable for guinea pigs/rabbits/rats etc...would this be ok, or would something finer be better? I'm aware of the problems wood shavings can cause small critters cos of the dust so advice on this would be great too. Is straw suitable?

Thanks. x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I havnt a clue as I don't own any dwarf hammies but lots do some fingers crossed they will be around to help

I do think good quality shavings are fine for hammys tho


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you want a pair to live together, dont get chinese, they are more tolerant then activly social, and most of the time they will end up falling out, which can result in nasty injuries, and even death

if you want a pair you are best of with either campbells, winter whites, or robos

as for the cage, you need a large single level cage (a Zoozone 2 with a meshed over lid is ideal)

wood bassed cat litter is fine for a substrate, and you can use plain unscented toilet roll for nesting material, straw and hay should not be used, as it is quite sharp and can cause damage to their pouches and even poke their eyes out

also with a pair of hammies you need 2 wheels, and 2 houses, you would also be best off scatter feeding rather then using a food dish
anything they can hide in or run through are good for hammies, and most dwarfs will appreciate a sand bath once in a while


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> if you want a pair to live together, dont get chinese, they are more tolerant then activly social, and most of the time they will end up falling out, which can result in nasty injuries, and even death


I thought 2 males could live together easily? and that it was females who wouldn't tolerate eachother?! x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no, it used to be thought that, but nowadays they are treated as solitary animals, even males can turn on each other, and most of the time they do, and it can be very brutal and without warning, a few years ago, when keeping males together was acceptable, i had a male who was castrated by his cage mate 
its best not to risk it at all with chinese in all honesty, they arent social, and they dont miss having a friend


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

I guess it'll be 2 russian dwarfs then (one of the varieties) as I'd rather there be a cage mate to keep eachother company when I'm at work.x


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Donna3939 said:


> I guess it'll be 2 russian dwarfs then (one of the varieties) as I'd rather there be a cage mate to keep eachother company when I'm at work.x


Please keep in mind that it doesn't always work out and more often than not you will have to seperate, so make sure you have a spare cage handy 
The key to keeping multiple hamsters together is lots of space and 2 of everything including water bottles


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah, russians are a much safer bet then chinese for staying together, and if they do fall out the injuries are not going to be any where near as drastic or sudden as those between chinese.

it is always worth keeping a second cage spare though, just encase they did decide to fall out somewhere along the line


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got 3 dwarf hamsters (two Russians and a Chinese) and they are all kept separately as in the past I've had no success whatsoever keeping two or more together as it's always ended in fighting and I had to separate and have more cages. The cages I have for my three are Savic Mickey Max XL and these cages are made especially for dwarf hamsters. 

Cages : Mickey 2XL Savic Dwarf Hamster / Mouse Cage HUGE : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

I took the wire shelf out though as these are bad for their feet.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh and heres a link to the ZZ2 i mentioned.
Range of Hagen Ovo luxury expanding hamster cage systems at up to 50% off the RRP
(scroll to the bottom)

space is essential for pairs to get on, and you will also need space for 2 of everything, so the ZZ2 is ideal, all you need to do is mesh the lid to prevent escapes


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, after reading some (quite horrific) stories of fighting/maiming between dwarf hamsters on here I've decided to get just the one. Otherwise I would just be worrying all the time in case they came to blows and I don't have the room for a 2nd cage if that were to happen. It would just be selfish of me to have 2 cuties running around the cage with risks of fights than to have just the 1, rather content little hamster.

Now, with that in mind I am coming to ask for a little more advice. Seeing as it will be a lone hamster, which breed tends to be more friendly/placid/less agressive/less likely to bite?? And what sex tends to be more placid? Girls or boys? I know that personalities are all different and that there are exceptions but is there a general rule as to whether girls or boys are more friendly?

Also, in my first post on this thread I put a link to a cage I had seen, the wire one with the plastic burrowing base underneath. Can I have your opinions on these please. The reason it stands out to me is because obviously hamsters like to dig/burrow and I'd want to give him/her a home where they will happily spend their hours. In the pictures it shows gerbils but its classed as being suitable for dwarfs, the thing is it has what looks like sand in the base. Is this right? Or is it something completely different and if it *is* sand, is that suitable for hamsters?

Sorry for all the questions but I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing BEFORE going out and getting a hamster, and that means lots of research lol!! x


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Donna3939 said:


> Well, after reading some (quite horrific) stories of fighting/maiming between dwarf hamsters on here I've decided to get just the one. Otherwise I would just be worrying all the time in case they came to blows and I don't have the room for a 2nd cage if that were to happen. It would just be selfish of me to have 2 cuties running around the cage with risks of fights than to have just the 1, rather content little hamster.
> 
> Now, with that in mind I am coming to ask for a little more advice. Seeing as it will be a lone hamster, which breed tends to be more friendly/placid/less agressive/less likely to bite?? And what sex tends to be more placid? Girls or boys? I know that personalities are all different and that there are exceptions but is there a general rule as to whether girls or boys are more friendly?
> 
> ...


First of all I want to pat you on the back for taking advice and reaching a decision based on what is best for the animal rather than what is best for you :thumbup:

As for hamster I would always recommend a male syrain for an easy going hammy, my boys are so laid back it's silly :lol:

As for that cage you posted, I'm afraid they are over priced and not suitable for what they are marketed for, I have one (it was given to me) and it now sits in the shed un-used because it is pants. Your best bet is a ZooZone 2 for a Syrian (the link that Miss posted is the cheapest place at the moment) or something like the Alexander Great deals on small pet cages at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Alexander

Or the Leon Fun Area Leon Small Pet Home: Great Deals on Small Pet Cages at zooplus

there are a few others too but they are the ones I like


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Are those cages you pointed out suitable for dwarf hamsters?? Obviously for dwarfs the bars have to be closer together to prevent them escaping, is that the case with those? x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the bar spacing on them is fine for russians, i would either go for a russian or a syain, chinese can be very shy and are VERY fast, they do take a while to win around, but they are great once tamed


----------

